# Pluto TV - Free TV



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Just discovered Pluto TV and sure wish my Tivo Bolt had an app for it. Works great on my phone, laptop and TV (through my Xbox). They even have a 4k content channel. And it's all free! The only downside is you can't pause, FF or rewind. Since I'm OTA, it might even make me drop Netflix.


----------



## jcliff (May 24, 2017)

Resist said:


> Just discovered Pluto TV and sure wish my Tivo Bolt had an app for it. Works great on my phone, laptop and TV (through my Xbox). They even have a 4k content channel. And it's all free! The only downside is you can't pause, FF or rewind. Since I'm OTA, it might even make me drop Netflix.


I actually just mentioned this elsewhere as an example of a service TiVo+ could have provided that doesn't suck.

Can you imagine the option to display streaming channels the way Pluto TV does alongside your cable channels? It'd be pretty slick.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

It's sad that I can get the Pluto TV app on my Xbox but not on my Bolt or LG OLED TV.


----------



## BeerPimp (May 12, 2010)

Resist said:


> It's sad that I can get the Pluto TV app on my Xbox but not on my Bolt or LG OLED TV.


I can't believe LG doesn't have it on their apps. Samsung has a Pluto app.


----------



## Fugacity (Oct 1, 2004)

BeerPimp said:


> I can't believe LG doesn't have it on their apps. Samsung has a Pluto app.


I believe LG partnered with Xumo for their app. Vizio uses Pluto for their integrated TV stations, I haven't really looked at LG channels much to see the difference but browsing xumo's website i think pluto has a lot more channels.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Our Samsung Smart TV 2015 model has the Pluto app. It is great.


----------

